# AMD oder intel Prozessor?



## Cardi (11. September 2006)

HI! @ all

Mich würde für einen eventuellen neu Kauf eines Laptops interessieren ob man einen AMD oder intel Prozessor vorziehn sollte. Mir ist die Akkulaufzeit dabei nicht ganz so wichtig aber auch nicht ganz unwichtig. 
Ein Intel Core Duo soll ja sehr schnell sein, hab aber gehört das er viel Strom frisst.
Ein Turion64 Prozessor ist wohl nicht ganz so schnell aber die Notebooks sind meist billiger.

Kann mir jemand bei der Entscheidung weiter helfen?  Würd mich freun...

cardi


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. September 2006)

Also bei der Akkulaufzeit unter Vollast, scheinen sich die CPUs nicht sehr viel zu nehmen.
Die Frage ist wieviel geschwindigkeit du brauchst, was hast du mit dem Notebook vor ?

Wenn du nicht zocken willst, kann man zb bei der Grafikkarte einiges an Geld und Strom sparen


----------



## Cardi (11. September 2006)

Ich wollte mit dem Notebook evt. ein bisschen bilder bearbeiten und auch ein paar spiele spielnen. Ganz so schlecht sollte sie also nicht sein. Vllt würd ich auch gerne etwas TV sehn auf dem Notebook, aber ich denke das das keine hohen anforderungen an eine Grafikkarte sind. Im moment hab ich in meinem Rechner nen intel celeron und mit dem bin ich nicht so sehr zufrieden weil er häufiger überlastet ist. 

CARDI


----------



## Iceripper (11. September 2006)

Hi,

Intel hat gerade seine neuen Prozessoren vorgestellt.
Ich glaube sie sind sogar schon auf dem markt erhältlich.
Der Notebook-Prozessor, hört auf den Codenamen "Merom".
Auf dem Markt wird er als"Core2Duo" betitelt.

Angesichts erster Benchmarks, ist der Conroe(Desktop CPU) und Merom,
technisch wie auch von der Leistung her up to date.
Was an der komplett neuen Chip Architektur liegt.

Einzigster Wehrmutstropfen, der CPU wird sehr heiß --> warmes Notebook --> Lüftergeräusch.

Aber auch allgemein sind im mobilen Berreich zu Intel anstatt zu AMD zu raten.

Andy


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. September 2006)

Also beim TV gucken ist deine Grafikkarte eher gelangweilt, das ist in der tat nicht sehr anspruchsvoll.
Wenn du spielen willst kommt es drauf an was für spiele, wenn du Gothic3 oder NWN3 spielen willst (kommen ja in wenigen Wochen raus) sollte die Karte schon "etwas" leistungsfähiger sein, wobei ich das meiner ATI x600 noch locker zutraue .

Ich würde bei einem Notebook, bei dem die Akkulaufzeit nicht egal ist, ausnahmsweise zu einer nVidia Karte raten, die verbrauchen etwas weniger strom, und werden nicht ganz so heiss wie die Gegenstücke von Ati (zumindest wennich da den Tests die ich kenn vertrauen darf)
Achte aber darauf dass sie kein "Shared Memory" oder soetwas hat, sondern echten Grafikram, nichtnur dass die Karte dadurch schneller ist, wer hat es schon gern wenn sich die Grafikarte 128-256 MB vom normalem Ram klaut ?


Was die CPU betrifft, würde ich auch sagen nehm eine Intel, die CoreDuo sind wirklich so gut wie man hört, und selbst wenn es kein Core Duo wird, mit einem P4 630 (3ghz) ist man eigentlich schon sehr gut beraten (ist ja auch immer alles eine Geldfrage)

Wenn du Fernsehen gucken willst am Notebook musst du dich ein wenig umsehen, ich hab bisher nur selten welche mit eingebauter TV Karte gesehen, aber es gibt ja zahlreiche gute USB & PCMCIA Karten.


----------

